# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Smart Shoes, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Tech World - Are. Those. Smart Shoes?

Published on May 27, 2015




> Lenovo’s George He shows off some concept “Smart Shoes” at Lenovo Tech World in Beijing.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo - Smart Shoes

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> We are your trusty partner at work. We relax with you while you binge watch your favorite show at home. And now, we keep you healthy, stylish and fit. Introducing our new Smart Shoes: LED lights, data tracking and gaming functions, and of course, all the comfort and style that you deserve. 
> 
> With 50,000+ employees and $46B+ in global sales in 160 countries, Lenovo is a global leader in innovative consumer, commercial and enterprise technologies. 
> 
> As a member of the Fortune Global 500, and recently identified in Interbrand’s 100 most valuable global brands report, Lenovo is bigger and stronger than ever thanks to not only organic growth, but also due to the recent acquisitions of Motorola Mobility and IBM’s x86 Server business. 
> 
> Our portfolio of high-quality, secure products and services covers PCs (including the legendary Think and multimode YOGA brands), workstations, servers, storage, smart TVs and a family of mobile products like smartphones (including the Motorola brand), tablets and apps.
> 
> Our product line includes: YOGA, Thinkpad, Y Series gaming, Ideacentre, Thinkcentre, Erazer, Moto 360 and Moto X
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo sneak peeks smart shoe

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> Lenovo showed off a new smart shoe that tracks calories and distance walked and interacts with video games.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Lenovo's smart shoe

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> Lexy Savvides checks out Lenovo's smart shoe, which helps you track your fitness from calories, to steps to distance traveled.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lenovo shows off a pair of Intel-powered smart shoes"

by Brian Heater 
June 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo’s smart running shoe

Published on Jun 11, 2016




> Lenovo showed off a prototype smart shoe at Tech World 2016 capable of tracking steps, counting calories, and doubling as a mobile controller.

----------

